# Melatonan black eyes



## BALDGIT (Apr 23, 2007)

I have just started Melatonan for a week now 1mg a day, but even though my tan is coming on nicely, i have had to stop because i am getting dark circles around my eyes, they look like black eyes.

I look like i have had a good beating off my girllfriend (again).

Has anyone else had this problem? does it go away after the loading period?


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

never had this problem!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

never had it.. i do notice my lips seem to go brown tho lol


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

DB said:


> never had it.. i do notice my lips seem to go brown tho lol


Too easy :jerk:


----------

